# Free video clips for film scoring training



## Rossy

I did a search but nothing came up. I was wondering if there was a source for short video clips for people who are just learning about film scoring?
I have started this late in life (54) and i am currently taking an online class in movie scoring.
Thanks


----------



## GdT

Try looking at pixabay:


https://pixabay.com/videos/


----------



## Rossy

GdT said:


> Try looking at pixabay:
> 
> 
> https://pixabay.com/videos/


Thank's, I'll take a look tonight


----------



## Cerb-r-us

Free and Legal Movies For Your Film Scoring Projects | Midnight Music


Film scoring is an exciting way to explore composing, arranging, recording and editing music or sound effects with your students and there are a variety of software programs suitable for the job. GarageBand, Acid Music Studio (or Acid Pro), Sonar Home Studio, Sibelius, Finale all allow you to...




midnightmusic.com.au


----------



## doctoremmet

Also, check out Tom Holkenborg’s Youtube channel (Studio Time by Junkie XL). Guy Michelmore also does awesome and quite affordable courses with Thinkspace


----------



## doctoremmet

doctoremmet said:


> Studio Time by Junkie XL


Season 1 - Episode 1


—





How To Score Films | ThinkSpace Education


Guy Michelmore walks you through the process, from first contact with your director, importing movies, writing to picture and delivering the final music.




thinkspaceeducation.com


----------

